# tree frog compatibility



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

I was just reading the saga of the captured tree frogs and the anoles ...

I have a spare 10g which I'd like to keep something in - and I've always liked tree frogs. Does anyone have an success stories of mixing tree frogs with other species? I know there are sometimes issues with amphibians exuding toxins but I've never heard it about tree frogs in particular. Any suggestions - a lizard, a large insect? How about creating a vivarium with water and land and keeping African dwarf frogs in the water? I'm just speculating I already have plenty of aquariums on my plate and I've got a brackish puffer tank on the agenda, but you know, it's nice to dream...

Jonathan


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the anole and tree frogs seemed to be a good mix. They completely ignored each other, and each was too big for the other to eat. 

Right now I've got what I believe to be a gray tree frog and an American toad living together in a 20 long. They get along just fine. They like to camp outside of the cricket keeper together. Sometimes I even find them both sitting in the water bowl and for some reason, the tree frog likes to sit on the toad's head. I wouldn't trust the gray tree frog or the toad with the smaller green tree frogs I had earlier, and I don't think I'd trust them with African dwarf frogs either. I haven't tried putting feeder guppies or even guppy fry in their water bowl yet, but they really like their crickets and wax worms.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i havnt done it but a buddy of mine had a tank with the red eyed tree frogs and i think they were red belly salamanders ( or some type of salamander ) and there might have been a few fish in there as well but im not sure..


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

How about a gecko?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i had a whites tree frog a while ago. best pet ever, by the way (they're so friendly!).
anyway, i know for a fact that he would eat other frogs if they werent equal in size. most frog speicies are similar. and many tree forgs skin releases an irritant as a kind of pathetic form of self-defence. i'm nto sure how that would affect reptiles. as for large insects, the frog will definately try to eat it. or visa versa. it could be a problem.

it also depens on teh species of the frog. some are solitary and very aggressive. others are more tolerant of other creatures. while others just eat anything that moves and has the potential to fit in their mouths.


gecko's are aggressive. they also have rouch scales and claws that could very well lead to a doomed frog. also, a gecko and most frog species require totally different habitats


----------



## sunfowerggs (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you, this is good news for other visitors


demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne


----------

